# Passenger rating == Driver rating?



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've been driving for uber for about a month now. I just took my first uber as a passenger 2 days ago. Being a first time passenger, I expected that I would have a rider rating of 5. The driver tells me my rating is 4.7, which is my driver rating. So, what I thought would be 2 separate numbers turn out to be one and the same.

Does anyone know more about how the rating system works with regard to the different viewpoints of rider versus driver? Since there appears to be only one number, does my driver rating change as a result of what ratings I get when I'm uber'ing as a rider? Since the Partner dashboard doesn't show your trips as a rider, this information just throws a monkey wrench into my limited understanding of how overall ratings get calculated...

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

https://www.uber.com/log-in?redirect_to=riders&redirect_url=https://riders.uber.com/trips

Riders and partners have different logins.


----------



## UberHick (Aug 17, 2014)

The rating system is a self policing system. Its total BS. And the drivers and riders have bought into it.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks @AMBUDRIVER03 for the link, strangely enough the trip I took as a rider on Tuesday is not even showing up in the Rider site... does it take more than a few days for your rides to appear in there?

Still, despite the different login pages, my account is the same between the two, and it's totally unclear to me whether the rating drivers give me as a rider has any affect on my driver rating. Was hoping someone here would have enough experience as both a driver AND a rider (with the same login account between the two) to have noticed this and perhaps had some insight they might offer...


----------

